# April '06 MINI Sales Report



## FDMeloan (Jan 17, 2005)

April MINI sales totaled 3,313 units this month; down 23.1% from the 4,310 sold last April. For the first four months of 2006 total sales are down 11.7% when compared to the comparable period of 2005.

Please note that I only report the United States sales data.


----------

